# Sarsilmaz



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

This might be old news but, it look like we can get them here in the US. Finally.

http://www.cherrys.com/sarsilmaz_pistol.htm


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Bad link.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes - our local Academy Sports has had them for close to a year, if not longer....

PhilR.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Ok I hope this one works http://www.cherrys.com/sarsilmaz_pistol.htm


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

PhilR. said:


> Yes - our local Academy Sports has had them for close to a year, if not longer....
> 
> PhilR.


All the ones listed above? I knew they had a limited selection but not all.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

These don't look like anything special to my eyes. What am i missing?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey some new pistols. They look pretty good. I wonder how they shoot? Some of them are little to fancy for my taste, but some I like the looks of them. :smt023


----------



## GLI (Feb 3, 2008)

Excellent guns, i own a hancer 2000 purchased from academy, it out shoots every 9mm i own, list included, Beretta 92fs, two Sig p6's, S&W 5906 and 6906, Walther p99 AS, gun is built like a tank, forged frame, slide and barrel. Barrel is also broach cut, the machining is perfect. Sarsilmaz starts out with a 3lb billet of steel and mills the slide frame and barrel, they use some really high end Japanese CNC machines. I'm about to purchase the Kama model. Brilley out of Texas warranties the sarsilmaz line for Academy, the fellow who works the counter told me the guys at Brilley tore a couple of them down to check them out and they were really impressed. I paid $359 for mine on sale, they usually sell for $399, IMO one of the best 9mm's out there for the money. I now feel ripped off for what i paid for some of my other guns when my little sarsilmaz out shoots them, and the quality is their, nothing cheap about the build quality at all.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

GLI said:


> Excellent guns, i own a hancer 2000 purchased from academy, it out shoots every 9mm i own, list included, Beretta 92fs, two Sig p6's, S&W 5906 and 6906, Walther p99 AS, gun is built like a tank, forged frame, slide and barrel. Barrel is also broach cut, the machining is perfect. Sarsilmaz starts out with a 3lb billet of steel and mills the slide frame and barrel, they use some really high end Japanese CNC machines. I'm about to purchase the Kama model. Brilley out of Texas warranties the sarsilmaz line for Academy, the fellow who works the counter told me the guys at Brilley tore a couple of them down to check them out and they were really impressed. I paid $359 for mine on sale, they usually sell for $399, IMO one of the best 9mm's out there for the money. I now feel ripped off for what i paid for some of my other guns when my little sarsilmaz out shoots them, and the quality is their, nothing cheap about the build quality at all.


Umm, thanks GLI for that input, I've been waiting for someone "who actually has one to comment on one" to give feed back. Do you know if Academy sells all the ones listed on Cherry's site? I'm eyeballing that K10 or another without a decocker.


----------



## GLI (Feb 3, 2008)

SAS MAYHEM said:


> Umm, thanks GLI for that input, I've been waiting for someone "who actually has one to comment on one" to give feed back. Do you know if Academy sells all the ones listed on Cherry's site? I'm eyeballing that K10 or another without a decocker.


SAS, Academy sells two models, the Hancer 2000, just like the one pictured on cherry's site with the wood grips, except the model at academy has regular rubber grips no wood. Also, they sell the KAMA model which has the ports in the slide, 4 inch barrel version. Those are the only two models academy is importing, from what i understand the guns really are'nt selling that well at the academy stores, the only people who give them a look are real enthusiast who know about them, makes you wonder how long they will import them? Academy is the actual importer.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

GLI said:


> SAS, Academy sells two models, the Hancer 2000, just like the one pictured on cherry's site with the wood grips, except the model at academy has regular rubber grips no wood. Also, they sell the KAMA model which has the ports in the slide, 4 inch barrel version. Those are the only two models academy is importing, from what i understand the guns really are'nt selling that well at the academy stores, the only people who give them a look are real enthusiast who know about them, makes you wonder how long they will import them? Academy is the actual importer.


It looks like the Cherry prices might be alot higher.


----------



## GLI (Feb 3, 2008)

IMG]http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l31/Troy4747_2006


----------



## GLI (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

GLI said:


>


Thanks GLI,for the pic, I'm going to shoot them an E mail to see if they can get any other models.

Cheers


----------

